# visil-silica flame retardant?



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about visil-silica flame retardant for mattresses? From what I can find, it's a form of rayon and theoretically it's neutral until it comes into contact with flame, but there's not a lot of info on it. I'm looking at Spaldin brand mattresses for my dd's big girl bed and they seem nice, but I guess it's pretty new so who knows.


----------



## hasinam (Mar 26, 2012)

This may be too late but I was just doing my own research on visil and came upon this.

Sand is Silicon (Si) which you can see on the CPSC table of chemicals used in beds When you melt sand it makes glass. This is the Silica Glass or simple glass that is in the fibers of "inherently fire resistant fibers" that they call viscose, *Visil*, or FR Rayon. It is an extreme respiratory hazard and known to cause illness and cancer. (See CPSC Table of Chemicals in Mattresses)

http://www.strobel.com/wool_burns.htm


----------



## Christopher Tucker (Dec 26, 2015)

Visil is an inherently flame retardant rayon fiber so it's pretty reliable in terms of protection :wink: The Silica is embedded in the rayon fiber during production. It's commonly used in flame retardant mattresses, beddings, interior textiles and protective clothing. More information is available here: filadora.com/term/Visil-Rayon


----------

